# Sunday at Redcliffe



## Rift (Apr 20, 2014)

Myself, my dad and my mate Jarryd headed out off Scarborough beach at 1pm, heading south towards queens. I was trolling a shallow diving sx40 hb, and within a few minutes of putting it out, I was on! After a short fight with the fish, I was tad dissapointed to find a 15cm pike on the end of my line. Oh well, we carried on. We paddled slowly down to redcliffe jetty, trolling sps and hbs, as well as flicking them around the rocky outcrops as we went, but nothing!

In the sheltered water at redcliffe jetty, Jarryd changed to a Gidgee Fry deep diver, and off we went! Within 100m, Jarryd was on! After a minute or two, I heard a scream. After looking over to him, I saw him messing with a grinner :lol: . Seeing as I was having no luck myself, Jarryd lent me one of his Gidgee fry, hoping that I would catch something as well.

As we left Redcliffe jetty, the wind had picked up and there were white tops everywhere! It was going to be a long paddle back...

As we paddled past the outcrop of queens, Jarryd has hooked up again! This time to a moon wrasse. Wanting to have a look, I furiously paddled over to him. My line started to scream off the reel! My heart racing, I picked up the rod and battled the fish, after 5 minutes, the fish was finally visible, a nice 41cm tailor! An excellent way to blood my new 1-3kg rod. I think the increased swell had pushed the tailor into the rocks to hunt, probably why we didn't hook up on the way out. Once we had the fish landed and bled, we went around for another pass, nothing. Being 4:30pm already, we decided to call it a day and head back.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Great first report Rift. BTW, the grinners have been thick there lately. Grinz is taking over the world!


----------



## Nikko (Jul 5, 2014)

Nice fish rift, there are some nice tailor around at the moment


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

kayakone said:


> Great first report Rift. BTW, the grinners have been thick there lately. Grinz is taking over the world!


Please try and use the local name - "Moreton Bay Whiting"


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

AdrianK said:


> kayakone said:
> 
> 
> > Great first report Rift. BTW, the grinners have been thick there lately. Grinz is taking over the world!
> ...


What? For the grinner or the tailor?


----------



## Rift (Apr 20, 2014)

AdrianK said:


> kayakone said:
> 
> 
> > Great first report Rift. BTW, the grinners have been thick there lately. Grinz is taking over the world!
> ...


 Haha, sorry, I only knew them as Devil Tadpoles... I didn't think they were comparable to whiting! :lol:


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

AdrianK said:


> kayakone said:
> 
> 
> > Great first report Rift. BTW, the grinners have been thick there lately. Grinz is taking over the world!
> ...


I see no smiley  in your post, Adriank... just how serious was it meant to be?

Jimbo


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

Beekeeper said:


> AdrianK said:
> 
> 
> > kayakone said:
> ...


----------

